# Looking for Used Remington 870 20 Gauge in Central/Eastern NC



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking to pick up one for a good deal to set up for one of my kids Just needs to be in good working order. Cosmetics, wear and tear, etc. not a big concern as I plan to put on new stocks, refinish metal, etc.

Let me know if anyone has/comes across one that is for sale.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought my son a 20 gauge 870 Express from Walmart. We had the stock cut down to fit. He is 17 now and still pulls it out to shoot skeet and squirrels from time to time. I will ask if he wants to part with it tonight. Where are you from? We live in Asheboro, NC.


----------

